# 53 Higgins Color Flow sporting mud flaps and speedometer



## Evans200 (Jan 24, 2015)

Want to thank Ed Schaefer and Mark Strong for good deals on the flaps and speedo, respectively. Bike is nearing the 70 pound mark, lol. Still searching for a 1953 license plate. Have a head light coming from Memory Lane than it's time to start looking for bike #3.


----------



## archie702 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ooh nicee


----------



## morton (Feb 11, 2015)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful


----------

